# Sneezing/snuffling behavior?



## SabrinaMS

I have an adult buck who has been doing this often. I don't think its a respiratory issue because it only happens while he's awake. I know mice sometimes do this thing called bruxing but I'm not sure if that's it. He is the tamest one out of all my other mice and he makes the noise even whem he's across the room in his ball. Sometimes my other buck does it too... I might post a link to a youtube video of him doing it later.


----------



## PPVallhunds

is it like a constant clicky rattling noise when they are awake?
If so it could be scaring for an uri, thats what i was told when i had a rattler but i think it was something genetic as some younf related mice started it as they go older and they hadent been ill. They never infected there cage mates so it wasnt contagious and lived to a good age.

but i would treatr them first as if it was a uri or alligy and put them on paper sheets and shredded paper/tissue and give them a weeks antibiotics and see if that helps.


----------



## SabrinaMS

Thank you, here's a video of it 




I saw a different video of a mouse with URI and it sounded a bit different than his.


----------



## NikiP

Sounds a bit like the male I had gotten that seemed to have had an untreated URI. How long have you had him? The one I had was new to me, so I QTed him for longer then I have done others. Never progressed or went away. Just sounded like a constant chatter.


----------



## SabrinaMS

Alright thanks, I had him for about a few months now. How would you self-treat URI? I can't take him to the vet :/ I've got him in an open wire cage with wood shavings and some hay.


----------



## NikiP

Has he always done this?


----------



## SabrinaMS

Yes for the few months I've had him.


----------



## NikiP

Sounds like it could be damage done by a previous URI like PPVallhunds stated. That I believe was the case with mine. Try PPVallhunds's suggestions first.


----------



## SabrinaMS

Alright I put him on paper shreds and newspaper but I was wondering where I would get antibotics and what type to get him.


----------



## NikiP

Baytril

http://www.fancymice.info/medicine.htm
viewtopic.php?f=17&t=7453
http://www.rmca.org/Articles/dchart.htm

This page tells where you can get it, among other really useful stuff:

http://mrsbeachsbrindleempire.tripod.co ... plies.html


----------



## SabrinaMS

Thank you, I'll get some and give it to him. Hopefully my buddy with be sounding normal again XD


----------

